# Shedding



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

A good vacuum cleaner!!!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

There's no way around it, they all shed a lot... I have trained my boy to know where he is supposed to go when I let him inside... As soon as he comes in I give him a bone or something to chew and he carries it to his mat or rug and that's where he needs to stay when inside and that at least concentrates any shedding to the one area.... Make sure you brush your goldie too as you'll get a lot of hair off.... And yes a good vacuum cleaner!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I brush them at least every 2 days with a slicker brush. Also, I have trained myself not to see dog hair all over the house. This is very helpful!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Katduf said:


> I brush them at least every 2 days with a slicker brush. Also, I have trained myself not to see dog hair all over the house. This is very helpful!


Lol that is so true about training yourself to not see the hair. It helps doesn't it lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

A good long brushing every day. Vacuuming more frequently when he is blowing coat. A quality shampoo and conditioner - you will not believe how much fur the conditioner loosened up. 

On Sunday, I brushed Bear after slacking for a week and I took off over two cups of loose hair. As I brushed, hair was literally flying around me. 

If your pup is groomed professionally every few months, make sure your groomer is using a high velocity dryer to blow as much of the loose stuff out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oscar Hokis (Dec 21, 2013)

The Furminator brush is excellent. It is pricey but it really helps. That is my recommendation.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Please watch your use of the Furminator and be sure to use it correctly. It can really damage a coat by cutting the guard hairs. I have seen the botched results if the furminator was used wrong but a groomer can help you learn. To me, our Golden's coats are their most prized asset and I don't want to chance damaging it. 

For my dogs I just use a good pin brush a slicker brush & a metal comb. I am a klutz and just don't trust my ability with a furminator. 

During shedding times, I brush twice a day, always outside, and honestly get so much hair I don't know how the dogs aren't bald. Bathe them when the shed seems to have reached its peak and blow dry against the grain so I can get all that loose hair out as I brush. Be sure to put something down on the floor when blow drying cause hair will be Everywhere.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Bentley gets a bath, blow dry with a forced air dryer and groom just about every week but we still have to vacuum nearly every day to keep up. Goldens are just shedding machines. Just something you have to accept.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Oscar Hokis said:


> The Furminator brush is excellent. It is pricey but it really helps. That is my recommendation.


I once commented to our groomer that I found this really neat grooming tool. She said, with a look of horror, "not the furminator? Please tell me you didn't get one of those!" I assured her that no, it was something called a zoom groom which is basically a rubber comb thingie. 

She said she's seen more coat damage from the furminator than from anything in her career. So please be careful with it, if you really have to use it.


----------

